# My new cooler set up...



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll try to keep this short but in 4 words - THE SLOPE GOT ME! The last couple months I've gone from fivers and samplers to boxes and more premium smokes. With nowhere to store them I thought of a chest of drawer conversion but my wife isn't totally approving of this new hobby so I decided to go with a cooler, but not just any cooler, one that I could "hide" in the closet but still be big enough to hold several boxes. So here are some pics:








The boxes going into the cooler. The AF box has chateau fuente's & anejos; there are 2 Diamond Crown Robusto maduro boxes one opened and one not: a RyJ box of mixed cigars; a box of Savinelli ELR Maduros; a box of Montecristo Serie C; a box of Kinsella Fino (_a brand made for Ol Time Cigars by the Oliva Cigar Co_); a box of AF Flor Fina 858's & a mixed box of various maduros.









The boxes opened








The boxes in the cooler.








My desktop humi with just Padrons

Hope you enjoy the pics - it's a humble stash compared to many I've seen here on Puff but will keep me busy for awhile.

PS - I see a box of the new Cain Daytona's with the Studio Tobac sampler going in there soon as Ol Times Cigars is one of their tour stops in March.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Man, that is amazing! My stash just pales in comparison, absolutely awesome!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice indeed. One of these days I am going to have to organize mine. It seems like things just keep getting shoved in.

Best regards, tony


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice indded


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice. just bought that exact same cooler about 20 mins ago


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice setup, and nice stash


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice. Love the Padron box. Great looking smokes. How are the Diamond crown?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice set=up toss the gel the Kitty Litter is all you need!:twitch:oke:eace::clap2::dude:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!! Enjoy.:dude:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Man, that is amazing! My stash just pales in comparison, absolutely awesome!


Thanks but we have all seen gigantic stashes here on puff. Now I need to slow purchases & smoke more


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Very nice indeed. One of these days I am going to have to organize mine. It seems like things just keep getting shoved in.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Yeah - it was kind of fun organizing everything


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

txemtp69 said:


> very nice indded


Thanks


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> very nice. just bought that exact same cooler about 20 mins ago


Would have liked something bigger but size & location were critical -it had to fit in the closet. Did a lot of looking to find one big enough but small enough


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

s_catz said:


> Nice setup, and nice stash


Thanks


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Very nice. Love the Padron box. Great looking smokes. How are the Diamond crown?


Thanks - I debated on keeping all the AF's or Padrons together but had AF boxes so put the Padrons in the humi.
I love the Diamond Crown maddies - very smooth and a nice mild smoke. Picked up the 2 boxes from RMR before they went out of business so get them at a VERY good price.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice set=up toss the gel the Kitty Litter is all you need!:twitch:oke:eace::clap2::dude:


Tony - I meant to give you KL credit in the original post. I had the jar of gel laying around and I figured since I just set the cooler up I'd put it in there to give off some humidity since there is so much wood / boxes. It's temporary and will be going straight KL after a couple more checks and stable environment.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Swany said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!! Enjoy.:dude:


Thanks - didn't want to dominate the thread but I felt like a personal thank you to everyone who commented was warranted. I think I'll stop now after seeing so many of my own posts!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Shawn, what an excellent set up and great selection of cigars! That is awesome to see there bro! Such a great assortment of smokes, enjoy those and that cooler is a nice set up!


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mmmmm....


----------



## afcrewchief (Mar 17, 2011)

very cool..cant wait to have one of my own


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice setup and stash. 

I am trying to stay well clear of a cooler but have filled my Cuban Crafters End Table to the brim.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Tony - I meant to give you KL credit in the original post. I had the jar of gel laying around and I figured since I just set the cooler up I'd put it in there to give off some humidity since there is so much wood / boxes. It's temporary and will be going straight KL after a couple more checks and stable environment.


:rockon:
Gel is great at pumping out R/H nice trick!:focus:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great stash and very well organized


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah. I absolutely love the Cooler + KL combination. I haven't even added any water to it since I've had it started and the RH% is steady locked in.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I added some homemade shelves & we've had some weather changes so I'm still getting some fluctuations in humidity. Nothing too extreme but still working on it


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

How much KL do you have in that cooler? What formula did you use to calculate the amount?

Dan


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> How much KL do you have in that cooler? What formula did you use to calculate the amount?
> 
> Dan


I have 3 small but kinda deep tupperware containers - 2 on the bottom and added 1 to the top after I put shelves in. I filled each container about 2/3 with KL and then added maybe about 1/8 (not much) distilled water to each. It was very unscientific and I didn't measure anything (much like how I cook). I did add some distilled water after I put the shelves in and since it's only for box storage (all my singles are in my desktop humi's) I'm trying not to open it too much so I haven't even checked it the last 2 days to see if it's holding steady or not.

So bottom line is I totally winged it without measuring anything because I desperately needed somewhere for the boxes. In retrospect I wish I would have been a little more patient and actually measured KL and DW.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, i will try a few different setups abd see what works.

Dan


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> Thanks, i will try a few different setups abd see what works.
> 
> Dan


Yeah mine was total "trial & error" and I am getting more fluctuation in temp than humidity. No one is home all day so the AC doesn't run until we get home from work and the cooler is tucked away in a closet so I've been more concerned with that than the humidity.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Newb here.... LOVE you stash! It's great. But I've got one question for you (maybe everyone else knows this cause it hasn't been asked), as you humidify the cooler, don't you need to open the boxes so the sticks don't dry out? I really can't imagine the moisture going all the way thru the boxes... just wondering


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Newb here.... LOVE you stash! It's great. But I've got one question for you (maybe everyone else knows this cause it hasn't been asked), as you humidify the cooler, don't you need to open the boxes so the sticks don't dry out? I really can't imagine the moisture going all the way thru the boxes... just wondering


I wondered the same thing but some very, very experienced BOTL on here say it's a matter of preference - some crack the boxes open, some go so far as to re wrap the box in saran wrap after inspecting. They also say that the boxes aren't humidor type quality in that they don't totally seal like a humi so that air does get in and out - just at a much slower rate. Personally - I kind of thought that the boxes at my B&M are wrapped and sealed when I get them so unwrap, inspect, close and put in a humidified environment shouldn't be much different than them sitting at the B&M? Besides - I'm getting cigars out of there every other day so boxes get opened fairly frequently.


----------



## Tyekanik (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate myself for not having all this stuff


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice! Look at all them Padrons sittin' pretty!!


----------

